# i could be a noob



## celticrsmith (May 21, 2008)

hi, ive regstered on this forum as im in the hunt for an earlier TT. Im also after advice and what to look out for etc etc

i did hear though, that the quattro engines will cost Â£430 tax next year?!
any truth in that? well, were after the base 1.8 model as its more for the other half whilst i run around in a bucket (as i dont really need a car)

so, if anyones got any advice, then its more than welcomed here!

look forward to chatting to you's all

rikky


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome 

You will get great advice here....

I believe pre 2001 or whenever the govt set the cut off will be on the lower band...

When buying yuor TT check that the cambelt, tensioner and water pump have all been renewed ... 5 years or 60k miles...

I learnt this the hard way .. 4k cost!

-p


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

welcome


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

> I believe pre 2001 or whenever the govt set the cut off will be on the lower band...


Correct I have a 51 Coup and have just paid Â£200 ish for a years tax.


----------

